# K&S Handle Install



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2020)

This customer sent me a replacement handle that he purchased from James over at knivesandstones.us along with his knife, to have me perform the handle exchange/upgrade. The handle is made from ebony, has a blond buffalo horn ferrule, and is K&S' "heart shaped" configuration. And what a nice handle it is too, great feel in the handle, with good sizing and perfectly matched with this particular knife.

James at knivesandstones.us really knows what he's doing.


----------

